# 2018 MTL Options/guide



## CeeJay (7/11/18)

Good day to all, been searching the forum in terms of MTL setups and most dedicated posts were in 2017. Seeing that I am weighing my options for a first MTL setup I thought I'd create a thread to help myself and everybody else out there. 

Firstly, there's 3 RTA's that have my attention, namely the Ammit single, berserker mini RTA and the Galaxy vape fly. If you own one of these please feel free to tell us your thoughts. If there are any other suggestions feel free to share. 

Secondly I love my mechs so I would like to run the RTA on a mech setup, so if the guys with Reos could supply information on their preferred coil build it would be appreciated. Additionally I'd probably use an 18350 or 18650 if that makes a difference. 

Thirdly, commercial juice options. Are you able to run nic salts in a MTL rta? Is free base nicotine your preference? 

And lastly, if you have any juice recommendations that work well for MTL, whether it be a recipe or commercial.

Thank you for your input

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (7/11/18)

Hi @CeeJay

Great thread!

I have tried the Siren V2 and the Rose MTL
Both are very good for MTL. Both have tight airflow options, easy to coil and wick and give good flavour.

As for juices, i generally use tobaccoes in my MTL setups. I like Havana Nightz from Joose-e-liqz a lot. I just nic it up a bit with some added PG nic and often add some drops of menthol.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## CeeJay (7/11/18)

Silver said:


> Hi @CeeJay
> 
> Great thread!
> 
> ...


I knew you would be first to comment, what is your preferred coil build?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/11/18)

CeeJay said:


> Good day to all, been searching the forum in terms of MTL setups and most dedicated posts were in 2017. Seeing that I am weighing my options for a first MTL setup I thought I'd create a thread to help myself and everybody else out there.
> 
> Firstly, there's 3 RTA's that have my attention, namely the Ammit single, berserker mini RTA and the Galaxy vape fly. If you own one of these please feel free to tell us your thoughts. If there are any other suggestions feel free to share.
> 
> ...


Hi @CeeJay this is current favorite MTL setup Vapefly Galaxies RDTA , TFC cotton, 2.5 ID ,26 ga Kanthal wire ,9 wraps with my ADV ,Twisp Cubano,18 mg nic Mmmmmm.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## M.Adhir (7/11/18)

get you a Manta MTL, its tops

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (7/11/18)

CeeJay said:


> I knew you would be first to comment, what is your preferred coil build?



In the Rose MTL, it comes with two premade coils. Am still using those. Its a fused clapton, looks to be 2.5mm ID and ohms out at about 0.75 ohms. Lovely flavour on those coils

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (7/11/18)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> Hi @CeeJay this is current favorite MTL setup Vapefly Galaxies RDTA , TFC cotton, 2.5 ID ,26 ga Kanthal wire ,9 wraps with my ADV ,Twisp Cubano,18 mg nic Mmmmmm.
> View attachment 150739


Ditto this side, except the juice.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## CeeJay (7/11/18)

I kind of have my heart set on the Berserker mini which I would like to use on an 18350 tube mech. My overall plan is to have a device that can give me my nic fix when DL clouds are not really an option. Also I find at night before bed I will over vape trying to get that satisfied feeling which I'm hoping the MTL will give me without the neighbors phoning the fire brigade.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CeeJay (7/11/18)

Andre said:


> Ditto this side, except the juice.


What juice do you prefer, also what is your airflow setup with regards to the airflow screws and side intake?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel (7/11/18)

+1 on the Vapefly Galaxies MTL and my current fav juice is Taviro from @Rooigevaar really amazing juice .... 
I had issues with leaking on the Berserker Mini , currently trying out the Berserker RDA on the Reo (still need a decent build flavor is muted) 
My throwback MTL was the Merlin Mini , still a great option as well .... 
Funny enough I'm really enjoying the Recurve on my little Squeeze with only two holes open both sides .... surprisingly nice 

MTL on mechs just make sure you build correctly and you should be good. 
Normal round wire or the Vandy Vape MTL Fused wire is great. Micro coils I found works best 2.0-2.5mm 5+ wraps to keep ohms higher 
As always be safe check your battery wraps and make sure you check your ohms , a lot of ppl just check the ohms and never fire their coils to check for ohm jumping or with cap on to check for shorts ..... 
Wick wise I found the normal Muji the best for tobacco vapes , longer break in time but it just feels 'richer'. Recently moved to TFC Elite and must say it's really good. 

Freebase juice all the way , higher nic I normally equate it to if i normally vape 3mg I'll do 6-9mg in MTL. Really don;t want to go back to depending on nicotine. Nic Salts I found is not for me , the occasional hit on a pod device is fine but not enough research is out there on sub ohm vaping and nic salts.
Taviro , Good Boy , Ripe Vapes VCT are the juices I've come back to every time....

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (7/11/18)

I have no reference point to this, i'm running my first MTL setup now - its the beserker. But i'm just straight up digging it - I've used many RTA's in my life, so I guess there is some reference point.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (7/11/18)

CeeJay said:


> What juice do you prefer, also what is your airflow setup with regards to the airflow screws and side intake?


I like all categories of juices, dessert juices coming in last though. And I have a Galaxies for each category. Resistance just below 1.0 for all. Vaping all at 15W, except tobaccos at 20W. Side screw airholes closed on all. Have used all sorts of wire, contact and spaced - all very similar in result. All coils with 2.5mm ID.

Reactions: Like 4


----------

